

Ask HN: Facebook stock derivatives - organicgrant

I just read that there is currently a pool of 'private derivatives' being traded for Facebook stock.<p>If Second Market has created a thriving marketplace (albeit amongst accredited investors) for non-public stock trading, is there a ripe market opportunity for a derivative-spinning marketplace?<p>How easy is it REALLY to create a tradable derivative?  Is the paper only as good as someone views it - a la 'federal reserve notes'?
======
organicgrant
How about FINRA/SEC regs? Quants in the room chime in?

